# Quick Tip: Custom Hang tags.



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

You can use the full color MiniCards at Custom Business Cards, MiniCards, Postcards and Stickers | moo.com as custom hang tags. its only $20 for 100.
just my 2 cents


----------



## nettek001 (Apr 25, 2009)

Looks like a pretty good deal. Have you ordered from them? How's the quality, service?


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

nope, I haven't ordered from them yet, but I heard plenty of good things from them.


----------

